# Earthborn vs Chicken Soup



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Opinions please  In my area these 2 foods are the same price ($44.99 for their largest bag). Which one is the better food for it's price?

I used to feed raw to my Beauces, would do it again and know it's a good way to go but not able to deal with the hassle of it right now. The convenience of kibble has me sold on it for the time being! But I'm considering supplementing a certain amout of raw with the kibble.

Looking to change food for reason that the dog eats her own poop- I'm sick of it LOL and been told she'd likely stop if on different food! Other options I've read online include adding pumpkin or pineapple. But will do that if change of food doesn't solve problem on it's own  

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristen Roberts said:


> Opinions please  In my area these 2 foods are the same price ($44.99 for their largest bag). Which one is the better food for it's price?
> 
> I used to feed raw to my Beauces, would do it again and know it's a good way to go but not able to deal with the hassle of it right now. The convenience of kibble has me sold on it for the time being! But I'm considering supplementing a certain amout of raw with the kibble.
> 
> ...


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/help-dog-eating-poop-9537/ :lol:


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link  Some of it was pretty damn funny LOL 

I've NEVER had a poop eater before- except my ex had a rescue Malinois that did it. He would stand behind other dogs waitng for it, eat it, vomit it back up and then eat it again. He was gross.

My dog is only eating her own. Not other dogs's, which is why I think it's her food that makes it so tasty!!


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

My Beauce is the same way :???:
She's the first 'deposit' eater I've had and it's only her own. Tried all the diet additives, no luck. Different foods make no difference. Back to being raw fed.
E-collar had limited success as hubby would let her out and not watch her while I was at work :evil: 
So she's willing to test whether or not this is her 'zap' poop or not.
Just have to settle for picking up quickly.


----------



## Alex Pitawanakwat (Sep 28, 2010)

Switching foods created the problem and fixed the problem for Monty. I fed him Avoderm, he started eating poop, I stopped feeding it and he stopped eating it within a day. I think for many dogs it can definitely be the food! You can also try probiotics to aid in more complete digestion of whatever food you feed to deter the coprophagia. 
I think those two foods are pretty comparable. Just pick one and try it and see how your dog does on it after a month or two.


----------

